# Nice.........



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Knob and tube???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never seen white used for K&T.

It's NM that's been stripped of it's sheath.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> I've never seen white used for K&T.


Therefore it must not exist. 

I've seen miles of white K&T conductor.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Is this a "before the fire" picture? :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> Therefore it must not exist.
> 
> I've seen miles of white K&T conductor.



Never said it didn't exist.


I've also never seen thermoplastic insulation on K&T either.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Reminds me of this one: 










From this thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f13/spot-violations-garage-fire-aftermath-20111/


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing:

Awhile back a friend called when they got in over their head remodeling a family member's house. Evey device in the laundry room had already been mounted between blocks of 2x in between studs when I got there.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> .........real nice!


At least they took the time to tape the terminals.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

whats wrong with this. I bet it works. lol:whistling2:


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

480sparky said:


> .........real nice!


yellow tape...prolly a commercial guy


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

...and I've been throwing away hard earned money on useless boxes and overpriced NMD this entire time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

At least the place won't burn down with the use of Carlon blue nail-on boxes! :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

480sparky said:


> At least the place won't burn down with the use of Carlon blue nail-on boxes! :laughing:


He must have read this forum before hand and made sure not to use any SER or Carlon blue boxes. Smart guy.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

greghladunleblanc said:


> whats wrong with this. I bet it works. lol:whistling2:


Yea but it needs paint:laughing:


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

that is what we did back in the day but i did tape it


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

That switch is really old and should be replaced.


----------

